# looking for subs in south Jersey



## Guzzo856 (Feb 16, 2010)

Looking for experienced plowing subs for this season. Most of the work will be in south jersey on large scale apartment complexes. Email me @ [email protected] or call me @ 856 340 3266. I pay my subs within a few days of each storm, no waiting for money.


----------



## plowin4u (Apr 15, 2009)

Where in South Jersey? I am located in Ocean County.


----------



## Guzzo856 (Feb 16, 2010)

plowin4u;1321644 said:


> Where in South Jersey? I am located in Ocean County.


I'm located in Atlantic, I need subs asap!


----------



## ronJr (Jan 4, 2011)

Im in monmouth county. i have 2 trucks one with a 7.5" the other a 8" I would be willing to travel down there as long as its not snowing up here


----------



## Deni2nd (Sep 6, 2011)

*Camden County*

would be willing to travel down there if not snowing here. Let me know I can give you my number if u want


----------



## sea ox (Dec 3, 2007)

Are you still looking for subs? I have a F-550 I will be putting a 9' plow on. Im located 5 minutes from Ocean City.


----------



## Guzzo856 (Feb 16, 2010)

yes i do, that would be perfect i have some locations in sp.


----------



## jdilliplane1 (Dec 11, 2010)

you have anything near marlton or burlington? Have wideout and 2.0 poly saltdogg?


----------

